# Syrian "migrants" are the stupidest most cowardly sumbags on Earth. Next to Europeans



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

*Syrian "migrants" are the stupidest most cowardly sumbags on Earth. Next to Europeans*

I find it comical and disgusting that these Syrian people have invaded parts of Europe and the dumbass Europeans have let them...until they realized that they cannot possibly feed, house and clothe these Syrian scumbags. They are lawless and dirty, they hate women and children and will never assimilate into another society. Their goal is world caliphate. This makes the European governments evil and stupid too for subjecting their people to this.

Hungary finally wised up and built a damn fence and now the "migrant" muslime cowards are out in the cold. And the German people are starting to wise up too and are making a fuss about their government letting these people in.

Reports say that 80% are men in their late teens to early 30's, fighting age men. Yet they ran from their homes to invade and cause trouble on someone else's dime? Bunch of cowardly muslimes if you ask me. People get ready, the idiots in DC still want us to take more of these people.

For your reading pleasure:

German anti-migrant rally highlights European backlash
VIDEO=> Migrants Brawl with Police at Serbian Border - The Gateway Pundit

My Way News - Thousands stranded on borders of new European migrant route
Hungary says migrant influx 'stops'


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep..good point. My old retired ex Colonel pal says when it really gets time for them to get the Virgins..they aint real eager. They need a nudge.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

IMHO, Not enough of them drown in the Med.

My German neighbor, told me that she talked to her cousin who is still living in Germany Sunday.
The cousin in her 70's, was told by the government that if any muzslimes came to her door, they have to let them stay in their house!
They cannot refuse, they can abandon the house to the muzslimes if they do not want to be around them.
The family lives in Dresden. 
None have come to their door yet.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> IMHO, Not enough of them drown in the Med.
> 
> My German neighbor, told me that she talked to her cousin who is still living in Germany Sunday.
> The cousin in her 70's, was told by the government that if any muzslimes came to her door, they have to let them stay in their house!
> ...


That is FUBAR.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

I cant blame anyone for packing up and leaving the world's biggest S***hole right now. I'd leave If I were stuck in a 4 way battle between a Dictator, ISIS, a Jihadist rebel group, and the Kurds. Then in addition to the 4 way slug fest, global weapons are flowing like Chinese flood waters into these groups. Weapons from Iran, Russia, and Lebenon are are arming Assad, while Qutar and Saudi Arabia, and Turkey are arming the rebels. The US is arming the Kurds and the Rebels while bombing ISIS. Russia is bombing the rebels and Kurds under the guise of attacking ISIS (but isn't really), and turkey is bombing the snot out of the Kurds.
I don't want them here. But I sure don't blame them for going anywhere that isn't Syria.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I remember watching old WWII movies, the Nazis opening up with mauser machine guns into crowds of non Germans......If they don't want to stand and fight for their own ground what does that tell you of their charactor?


----------



## MisterX (Dec 7, 2014)

Yeah we don't have any in Bosnia/Republika Srpska... They must not have like what we did to their mujaheddin brothers in the 90s when they pretty much invaded us.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> IMHO, Not enough of them drown in the Med.
> 
> My German neighbor, told me that she talked to her cousin who is still living in Germany Sunday.
> The cousin in her 70's, was told by the government that if any muzslimes came to her door, they have to let them stay in their house!
> ...


I would burn my house down before I gave it to them.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh the joys of socialism. Having to care for those who want to kill you or else. Coming to your neighborhood as fast as the Obama administration can arrange it.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Coming to a American city near you... Approximately 300k at last count I read. Way to build up the united states with a bunch of cowards that couldn't even defend their own cities...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Knowing this a-hole government, how many of them are going to be killing OUR people after they get here and coordinate with ISIS???


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> IMHO, Not enough of them drown in the Med.
> 
> My German neighbor, told me that she talked to her cousin who is still living in Germany Sunday.
> The cousin in her 70's, was told by the government that if any muzslimes came to her door, they have to let them stay in their house!
> ...


You know what the shame of that is? That is Sharia Law! A Muslim has the right to take over a dhimmi's house. That this is being enforced by the German government means it is now operating under the control of the Islamic invaders.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Coming to a neighborhood near you. Soon.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I would burn my house down before I gave it to them.


I would add the MooseLimbs in first though


----------

